# CNC Plasma Cut British Bikes - Added Some Paint



## Tmate (Jan 22, 2022)

I threw some paint on one of my plasma cut British motorcycle shapes.  I can't decide if I like it better with or without.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 22, 2022)

I may have already asked this and lost track of the answer, but are you creating the artwork or did you find a good source for appropriate line art?


----------



## Tmate (Jan 22, 2022)

Boswell said:


> I may have already asked this and lost track of the answer, but are you creating the artwork or did you find a good source for appropriate line art?


I did it myself by manually tracing the lines on a photo of the bike in CorelDraw, and then exporting them as a dxf file.  It was necessary to move things around so as to maintain at least .150" between lines and interior shapes.  This is an involved process, but easier to do than it sounds.  I can go into it further if there is any interest.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 22, 2022)

Tmate said:


> I did it myself by manually tracing the lines on a photo of the bike in CorelDraw, and then exporting them as a dxf file.  It was necessary to move things around so as to maintain at least .150" between lines and interior shapes.  This is an involved process, but easier to do than it sounds.  I can go into it further if there is any interest.


Got it. A little tedious but you have done a great job, off of your cut outs look fantastic.  Are you selling them or just making them for yourself and gifts?


----------



## Tmate (Jan 22, 2022)

I thought about selling them, but decided I don't want the hassle.  I would say each bike takes about 3 to 4 hours of computer time.  It's time-consuming, but more enjoyable than playing solitaire or computer chess.  I work on them sporadically when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 22, 2022)

The nice thing about CNC is that you only have to do the computer work once for as many copies as you want. I understand not wanting to make a hobby a business but if you change your mind, I doubt you will have much problem selling your cutouts, especially the motorcycles. Regardless, very nice work.


----------



## Tmate (Jan 26, 2022)

Painted two other bikes today.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 26, 2022)

Tmate said:


> Painted two other bikes today


Your bike cutouts just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Tmate (Jan 27, 2022)

Gold Star gets some paint!


----------



## Tmate (Jan 29, 2022)

Vincent and Matchless


----------



## Tmate (Feb 9, 2022)

Did a couple of old Harleys - Model K and a 45 flathead.


----------



## Tmate (Feb 16, 2022)

Group picture:

Large images of these bikes can be found HERE:  Large photos


----------



## Tmate (Apr 7, 2022)

Some new plasma-cut bike shapes:

1 - Brough Superior
2 - 1949 Panther Model 100 600cc single
3 - Clem Johnson's 96 c.i. Vincent drag bike "Barn Job"


----------



## Tmate (Jul 9, 2022)

Finished two more CNC plasma cut drag bikes.  Here are the three I've done:

Joe Smith's early Harley single engine bike
Sonny Routt's twin Triumph bike
Clem Johnson's Vincent


----------



## Tmate (Jul 26, 2022)

Before & after - Vincent engine swap.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 2, 2022)

How about a Suzuki Hayabusa engine with 2 S&S carbs in a Norton Commando?


----------



## Tmate (Oct 5, 2022)

Here are a couple of modern super bikes, a 330 h.p. Kawasaki H2R and a 214 h.p. Ducati V4S:


----------

